# Tagamet(Cimetidine) Potentiating Benzos....



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

After reading much information on Tagamet potentiating certain benzos, I decided to try it myself with Clonazepam and Alprazolam (at different times). This works GREAT. If you are running out of meds and cant get a refill, or are in a tough situation where you need more out of your Benzo. Cimetidine is your answer. Apparently, It reduces clearance of the drug, and raises plasma levels in your blood. It does this by inhibiting various cytochrome p450 isoenzymes, some of which are important in the metabolism of certain benzodiazepines. Keep in mind this will not work with ALL Benzo's (such as Ativan).

Here are some interesting links...

http://www.bluelight.ru//vb/showthread. ... id=3381405

http://www.bluelight.ru//vb/attachment. ... 1112230536

http://medicine.iupui.edu/flockhart/clinlist.htm
[/quote]


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Also grapefruit juice... at least with diazepam.


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Caedmon said:


> Also grapefruit juice... at least with diazepam.


This is true, although grapefruit juice only inhibits one of the cytochrome enymes, which is the one that is responisble for the metabolism of diazepam I believe. The advantage Tagamet has is it inhibits all the cytochrome enzymes, which is why it works for not only other benzos, but opiates and other drugs too.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Where do you get this Tagamet?


----------



## tooker (May 1, 2006)

Noca said:


> Where do you get this Tagamet?


You can get it OTC at almost any pharmacy, grocery store, or place that sells medicine. It is a heartburn medication. The ingredient is Cimetadine, and they usually have a store brand which is much cheaper.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, I tried the Tagamet + Xanax trick. Didn't seem to do anything.


----------

